# Double Line Striping at Accessible Parking Stall



## Adrienne (Dec 13, 2019)

We just had an issue come up for the first time with our CASp, that I'm wondering if any has experience in. LA City requires double striping at all parking stalls (non single family), and the required stall width is measured from the center of the double lines (i.e. you don't need to widen the spaces to accommodate the striping). Our CASp is saying though that for the accessible stalls the width needs to be measured to the center if the "inside" line, which would mean you would need to widen the stall by 9" to both meet the required accessible stall width and the required LA City striping. Has anyone come across this? The zoning code doesn't address the accessible stalls and the building code doesn't address double striping. The CBC just says that the stall width is to be measured to the center of the markings.


----------



## classicT (Dec 13, 2019)

Sounds like LA has provisions of their zoning code and the building code that measure the same feature two different ways.

May ask the plans examiner to think of the double line as one bold line (as if the space between the lines was filled in).


----------



## Yikes (Dec 13, 2019)

Good question.
LA Information Bulletin P/ZC 2002-001 contains the striping requirements for standard stalls.



However, in that same  information bulletin, item I.A.5 says:



In other words, the accessible parking stall striping requirements in P/BC 2017-084 supersede the double-stripe requirement in P/ZC 2002-001. 
P/BC 2017-084 says:



Therefore, in LADBS territory, striping for an accessible stall in the midst of standard stalls will look something like this:


----------



## Yikes (Dec 13, 2019)

In other words, you don't need to physically widen the stalls themselves, and LADBS allows you to change/relocate the striping locations of their normal double-stripe standard stall in order to achieve the stripe locations shown in the accessible parking regulations.


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 16, 2019)

Unintended consequences of different regs. not being on the same page.


----------



## Yikes (Dec 16, 2019)

ADAguy said:


> Unintended consequences of different regs. not being on the same page.


Fortunately, LADBS had the insight to refer people away from their standard double-stripe detail for ADA stalls, and instead say: "For disabled access stall widths and other requirements, refer to information bulletin P/BC 2017-084."  That solves the conflict.


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 16, 2019)

Unfortunately there is still an issue where there is an accessible parking stall next to another parking stall. This is something that has never come up with LADBS on any of our projects, or during inspection, its just now with this new CASp. He's saying there have been lawsuits about the double striping and ADA stalls, and that the stall would in fact need to be widened per Option B below.


----------



## Yikes (Dec 16, 2019)

Adrienne, your image is not showing up in my browser.  However, what the LADBS information bulletins are saying is that at the accessible stalls, LA will not require the double stripe: just follow the single stripe requirement for the ADA stall, and don't widen the ADA stall.

For example, let's say you had, left to right: (1) an 8'-6" wide conventional stall, then (2) a 14' ADA stall, then (3) another 8'-6" conventional stall.  Let's say you were using 4" wide stripes.  Without changing the actual stall size, your your LADBS + CBC + ADA compliant striping would be:


----------



## Yikes (Dec 17, 2019)

Actually, I want amend my comment from yesterday.  Can you *ask your CASp  to provide a specific code citation to support their assertion that says accessible stalls must be measured according to the locations of their painted lines?*

There is very little  in the ADA itself that prescribes or prohibits pavement markings or colors, either on the inner edge of the ADA stall (in this example of a van stall the left/driver side,  is what I will call the "inner edge").  Instead, the ADAS advisory refers back to local code:



The CBC gives you two options regarding marking:
- Option 1 (CBC 11B-502.6.4.1) does not require the left/inside stripe at all, but only requires the ISA symbol, plus marking the right side access aisle per CBC 11B-502.3.
- Option 2 (CBC 11B-502.6.4.2) allows you to mark the stall, including left/inside stripe in blue, plus the ISA symbol, plus marking the right side access aisle per CBC 11B-502.3.

Notice that in neither case are additional stripes or other markings (such as stall numbering, or colored/patterned paving, etc.) prohibited inside the accessible parking space or access aisle.
Thus you can have a double white stripe intrude into the accessible parking space and/or accessible aisle, as long as it is underneath any required blue markings.

Back to your issue:
1.  If your double white stripe intrudes in the left side of the van space, you are still in compliance with both ADA and CBC 11B-502.6.4.1 (option 1 above).
2.  If you have blue stripe around your accessible stall per Option 2 (CBC 11B-502.6.4.2), just make sure it gets painted in the centerline of the left edge of the stall.  It is not prohibited to also have the double white stripe underneath all of this, encroaching into the stall.  If your CASp disagrees, have them cite the prohibition from the code.


----------

